# Sata 6GB/s PCIe card (AHCI support)



## dan_plus_o

Hello, I just recently bought an OCZ Vertex 2 SSD and then later found out that my EVGA 680i mobo does not support AHCI. So I am now looking to find a good PCIe card that supports AHCI and is preferably Sata3 (6GB/s).

I have one Sata3 HDD (WD Black 1TB) and my Vertex 2 is Sata2 so is a sata3 controller going to be backward compatible with a sata2 device like my Vertex 2? Not sure why they didn't just make the Vertex 2 with Sata3 support.

So providing the Vertex 2 will work with a Sata3 controller, could anyone recommend me a PCIe card with AHCI support and Sata3?

I was about to buy this one but found out it will most likely not work with my EVGA 680i motherboard. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...04&cm_re=asus_6gb_pcie-_-13-995-004-_-Product


----------



## bomberboysk

SATA 6.0Gb/s is backwards compatible with SATA 3.0Gb/s.

I have heard some good things about these cards for a budget SATA III/6.0Gb/s solution, however i do not have personal experience with the card:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816115072


----------



## dan_plus_o

Hey thanks. I was looking at those before but never heard of the name so I was a little put off by them. Is that a newegg in store brand or something? I have only ever seen them on Newegg.


----------



## Dizzy714

I couldn't get my HDD to boot when it was hooked up to a PCIe Sata 3 controller, but yet I was able to access all of my files on it from my other drive - it was so odd.


----------



## dan_plus_o

I would imagine the PCIe sata card would have a bios of its own that you could enter and then set it as the boot drive... I'm really not sure but I have heard of people booting from sata ports on PCIe cards.

What PCIe card do you have? I still haven't ordered mine yet.

Still not sure on which one I should get.. Can anyone help me decide between these three cards? The only brand I have ever heard of is Asus but they have a very short compatibility list that doesn't include my 680i

Asus
Rosewill
HighPoint

The HighPoint has the most reviews. In one of the Rosewill reviews, the guy said his HighPoint stopped working on him so he switched to the Rosewill and has been happy with the switch.


----------

